# Curb Divin'



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Curb divin' you can almost always find something useful. Recently someone threw out 4-5 perfectly good tomato cages along with a roll of wire fencing. Talk about a find! You just never know. Also, walking home from school my daughters found a couple of large black & orange Halloween serving bowls, in perfect shape, set out. Being the sweeties they are, they snagged 'em for me. Others' trash is my treasure for sure. 

And the good stuff folks throw away these days! While out walking (and surreptitiously scoping out the curbside action in case somebody throws away something Halloween related), there was a like-new book case and office supplies (some unused!) put out for garbage pickup. I guess if you have to move *_right now_* it's understandable, but it's crazy not to donate this stuff to a school or charitable oraganization if you've got time. 

It's amazing what gets tossed by the university students too. Kids use something one semester, and just toss it when they leave! We've become such a disposable society, it's kind of scary. At any rate, all found 'treasures' will be put to good use!


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

I agree! my wife and I slow down the car when we see stuff! you never know what you can make into a prop with others trash!were like oooo that would make a good____ fill in the blank.lol


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

You have such good daughters looking out for their mom


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

oh yeah and this stuff is 100% free. I also make a point to stop at yard sales, and look at what people put out for sping cleaning pick up in the neighborhood.


----------

